# TRS27 Friction disc frequent failure



## cireland (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Folks,
I would appreciate expert advice for my 23 years old JD TRS27.
this past winter I ended up changing the friction disc 4 times! After installing a new disc, it would last only few days, the rubber on the disc starts to crack and gets ripped off, therefore no transmission.
I have tried adjusting the tension for the transmission lever to engage the disc, but it did not make any difference.
Any suggestion to fix this issue is greatly appreciated,
Curt


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't own a JD , but I have other brands.

There is only a few things in my opinion that would cause that:

* The wrong disc
* An inferior product
* There is a part broke in the disc system or operational path of travel
* Or something is way out of adjustment

Usually in the service position, one can check and verify the gear shifting and operation of the disc travel and proper position..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Chinese discs? These drive systems are really simple and not shouldn't be hard to diagnose. Sounds to me like inferior product as oneacre mentioned.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a link to a thread back in 2014 that's eerily similar:https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/17266-john-deere-trs-27-drive-disk.html


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If your in the habit of shifting on the fly, that could be a problem. The drive should be disconnected before changing speeds because the sideways movement could tear up the rubber.


Sorry- Welcome to SBF.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

How is the big aluminum drive disk? Smooth and clean, no rough spots or grooves worn in it?

How about the tension on the rubber disk when its engaged to the aluminum disk? It thats too tight and the rubber is being compressed, or too loose and the rubber is slipping that could cause problems. 

Axle bearings OK? Those could cause the not enough tension problem. Also check the bearing on the shaft that runs the aluminum drive disk. 

Generally, see if anything makes contact with the rubber disk in any drive speed position that might be ripping rubber off it. 

I assume you are using an OEM rubber wheel and not some unknown product from who knows where....


----------

